# GPU-Z doesn't report right GPU load.



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,

I noticed while mining that GPU-Z doesn't report the accurate GPU load, but something like 5% instead of 98%'according to AMD System Monitor.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2013)

Please post a screenshot and list your system specifications.

Thank you.


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Specs summary:*









*GPU-Z's GPU specs:*








*GPU-Z's monitor showing low activity while GPU is mining at full power:*


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the screenshots!
However, what exact model of AMD HD 7900 series videocard do you have?


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Gigabyte's HD 7970


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Looks normal to me.



In the GPU-Z screenshot that was provided, GPU-Z shows the load as 1% - hardly normal when folding or mining.


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Looks normal to me.









Strangely enough GPU-Z doesn't report right GPU load for bitcoin mining but right GPU load when I view a video for instance.


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm, how about using the GPU-Z built-in Render Test tool - ? mark near the Bus Interface field, does that register correctly (shows as 99% Load on my Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 card)?
Please try other benchmark/stress tools, such as FurMark, MSI Kombustor, 3DMark (any of the latest versions), Unigine Heaven, Folding@Home - does GPU-Z report GPU Load correctly with those running? 
Did you try an older AMD video driver version?

EDIT: Also, please double check with other tools - what do MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision say - do they show the 99% on the left, 1% on the right, or some other percentage?
Links:
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
http://www.evga.com/precision/ (this one needs a login/account to download it, however)


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Right GPU load is reported under 3DMark 2013, GPU-Z's Render Test tool, Unigine Heaven 4.0 and Valley 1.0.
I did not try with older drivers yet (I'm on latest AMD beta drivers).
http://www.evga.com/precision/ seems to target Geforces only.


----------



## Naki (Feb 20, 2013)

If EVGA Precison won't work on AMD, please try MSI Afterburner then.
EDIT: Maybe it works with AMD too, but without the overclock!
It says it works here:
http://www.postcount.net/forum/showthread.php?25934-EVGA-Precision-for-amd-cards


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 20, 2013)

The results:






You can see EVGA precision monitoring GPU usage in the traybar.


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2013)

OK, since you get 99% in four different apps, it seems you most probably found a bug in GPU-Z.
Please let's wait for W1zzard to comment on this.

EDIT: Please could you also do a test with GPU Shark?
It is here:
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpushark/


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2013)

i'll try to replicate next week


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2013)

Does this only happen when your crunching or does it happen when you play a game as well? Does GPU-Z always report GPU usage wrong regardless of the application being used or only sometimes?


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Feb 21, 2013)

It only happens while mining, while gaming or watching a video GPU-Z reports the right values.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 21, 2013)

I can verify that while crunching both GPU Z and Trixx report 0% load.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2013)

It appears to be okay on my 6870s when crunching. Maybe it's a 7000-series specific bug?


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2013)

_A.T.Omix_ said:


> It only happens while mining, while gaming or watching a video GPU-Z reports the right values.



Please can you also try Folding@Home, if possible?
It is here:
http://folding.stanford.edu/


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> It appears to be okay on my 6870s when crunching. Maybe it's a 7000-series specific bug?



What exactly are your AMD videocards crunching/munching/chewing? 
Same question to *AlienIsGOD*. Also, *AlienIsGOD*, what card do you have, is it the same one as the OP?


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 21, 2013)

naki said:


> what exactly are your amd videocards crunching/munching/chewing?



WCG through BOINC.


----------



## Naki (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> WCG through BOINC.


Thanks!  Never heard of WCG before, seems nice.
I am doing folding, using the official Folding client:
http://folding.stanford.edu/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@home


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 4, 2013)

@ Naki I can confirm that it also reports wrongly whilst folding 

CCC = 89%
GPUz = 0~1%
AIDA = 89%

F@H client version 7.3.6 

I do know there is an known issue with AMDs new openCL and core_16 on HD7xxx cards but this should not effect correct reporting of GPU load


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 4, 2013)

Does this on all 3 of my Tahitis when Afterburner reports proper load. An NVIDIA GPU folding in the same systems reports correct GPU load, but not the AMD GPU.


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2013)

Works fine with my 7870 (WCG crunching on GPU)


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

Doesn't work with my three 7970's crunching (CrossFire disabled):





Didn't realize this until I saw this thread. I use AfterBurner frequently and hadn't checked GPU-Z Sensors...

Nor does it work with my three 7770's:


----------



## Norton (Mar 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Doesn't work with my three 7970's crunching (CrossFire disabled):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130304/Capture182.jpg
> 
> Didn't realize this until I saw this thread. I use AfterBurner frequently and hadn't checked GPU-Z Sensors...
> ...



Works fine with the 3x7770's in my Xeon rig too (version 6.4).... don't have any 79xx cards to check unless someone sends me a couple 

I'll load the latest version of GPUZ on that rig tonight and check it again

*Note- I use 12.6 drivers on all systems... don't know if that makes a difference?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm thinking it's a driver issue with catalyst 13.1 and .2 both not reporting via GPUz it used to work fine with 12.11 and earlier on my HD5770's but update the driver to 13.1 and bupkiss no load reported or if it did report it it was lower than it should have been 

same goes for my HD7850 13.1 and .2 lower than expected to none at all load reporting


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2013)

This will be fixed in next release (days)


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Wizz 0.6.8 works perfectly load reporting now shows proper load readings whilst using F@H


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 12, 2013)

now if W1zzard could fix the same issue in Trixx


----------

